# horse wormer for goats?



## tandy28 (Jul 26, 2013)

Which horse wormer can you use and how much or which is most effective?


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I use safeguard and I only use a small fraction of it. My vet was the one that recommended I use that


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

Someone reccomended zimectrin gold to me. Haven't tried it yet. Have used safeguard. Folks i got my goats from recommended it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have used Safe guard, and use ivermectin horse paste.. And have heard others work well too


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The only wormers I've used here when needed have been horse paste.

Ivermectin 1.87% paste is in Zimecetrin, Ivercare and "store brand" wormers, getting an accurate weight on goats is best to be able to dose accurately. 
Paste wormers need to be dosed at triple the goats weight/ example...I have current weights on my does and the heaviest is 74lbs so if I needed to worm her the dose would be figured this way... 74x3 = 212lbs. I push the paste into a 6cc syringe.

A 6cc tube of *ivermectin* *paste* will worm a 1,250 lb horse... 1cc *paste* for every 250lbs. If you have a goat who weighs 80lbs, multiply by 3 to get a tripled weight of 240lbs... give 1cc of *paste* every 10 days for 3 doses.
It is important to get *accurate* weights so you do not under *dose*. With *Ivermectin* *paste* you can go a little over with dosing and it doesn't cause any problems.

Safeguard paste is dosed differently as more paste is needed to get the correct % of febendazole to be effective


----------



## tandy28 (Jul 26, 2013)

Would it be safe for young goats? I have 5 that are about 3 months old and wanted to worm them. 2 of them really need it but I wasn't sure what doseage for them they are pygmy so they are small. Only place open tomorrow is TSC and they are limited on goat supplies or I would by Valbazen so I am going to go with the Ivermectin Horse paste 1.87%. I have 2 wethers that are probably close to 75lbs (guessing) then 3 nannies who weigh roughly 60lbs and the 2 young does that weight 45lbs (maybe) then I have the 5 babies I checked eyelids today and they are a light pink some darker pink than others. I noticed a couple nannies are looking a bit thin and also 3 of my babies are off moms and know they need worming. Thanks in advance for all your help. I know whatever I do I need to transfer the wormer from the original tube to a syringe.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Most of the wormers I use for my goats, dogs, cats and goats are horse wormers. Ivermectin, Quest, Safeguard, etc. 

Most of the horse wormers are a bit stronger than that made for livestock, Safeguard is the same strength. 

I had to stop using Quest when my herd grew, now I just get the Cydectin, its much cheaper that way.

I use the ivermectin paste on young kids, alternating with Valbazen, depending on what worm(s) I am targeting.


----------



## Sharryn (Mar 27, 2013)

liz said:


> The only wormers I've used here when needed have been horse paste.
> 
> Ivermectin 1.87% paste is in Zimecetrin, Ivercare and "store brand" wormers, getting an accurate weight on goats is best to be able to dose accurately.
> Paste wormers need to be dosed at triple the goats weight/ example...I have current weights on my does and the heaviest is 74lbs so if I needed to worm her the dose would be figured this way... 74x3 = 212lbs. I push the paste into a 6cc syringe.
> ...


Okay, how can you get an accurate weight if you don't have a scale? I know with horses they have a tape measure that you place just behind their wither and go around them to estimate the horses weight. Is there something like that for goats? I'm a first year goat owner and my goats will not eat the safeguard pellets that I bought from the vet so I need something that I can get into them and have always liked the paste horse wormers. TIA!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you go to Fiasco Farm, there is a place that tells you weight with tape measurement.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

ciwheeles said:


> I use safeguard and I only use a small fraction of it. My vet was the one that recommended I use that


x2. I told my vet I saw the Horse paste Ivermectin (TSC like you guys) and she seemed to prefer that I use something for cattle and goats not horses....
Also to try the Safeguard first, then Ivermectin second some reason, wether we have is positive for some sort of intestinal worm....
The bottle of Safeguard drench was $25 at the local, expensive feedstore but it only took like 6 ccs for the five goats and it should last us a really long time (dont have it in front of me)...
Oh and its pretty easy to give, you are just syringing 1 cc (for 50lbs) into the goat its over in a second...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Safeguard liqiud is 1cc per 10 lbs. They give an incorrect dosage on the bottle for goats.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm not sure where you are located but I'm in southern Tx and safeguard no longer works for us. We use zimermectin gold, equimaxx, and panacur


----------



## oneway_hillbilly_aces (Oct 21, 2013)

I learn something new on here every day. I have horses an goats an if i can make room in my equipment cabinet just by not having 3different meds for 3different animals I'm all for it. Lik

one way hillbilly acres


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

lottsagoats said:


> Most of the wormers I use for my goats, dogs, cats and goats are horse wormers. Ivermectin, Quest, Safeguard, etc.
> 
> Most of the horse wormers are a bit stronger than that made for livestock, Safeguard is the same strength.
> 
> ...


I've been hearing that Quest plus on goats has been working great in my area from a few of my friends that show. How well did it work for you? How much do you give?  Im thinking of trying it.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Safeguard liqiud is 1cc per 10 lbs. They give an incorrect dosage on the bottle for goats.


Hmmm I did double the dose actually ....

I am re-doing them tommorrow.
The goats have never been wormed chemically before, they came from a goat dairy....

We are in Northern California....


----------



## Meg1614 (Oct 28, 2013)

Bump


----------

